# HMS Forward



## Dick Derpin (Aug 5, 2017)

Visited With SlimJim 

This one had been on both of our lists for some time so we where very glad to have finally done it. 

We both agreed it was quite a change from the usual WW2 underground stuff which we had done in the past, it has (as far as i am aware) a pretty unique layout, We have never seen a (machine gun nest under the ground before either). 
* 
Brief History* 
This site was effectively a Maritime intelligence Centre & Naval command headquarters 60 feet below ground. It was kept pretty secret even up until 1993 both the imperial war museum and the MOD denied its existence. 
If you entered room 16 of the Guinness trust holiday home in November 1941 you would be heading down the stairs to an 'impenetrable fortress' and home to the most sophisticated and contemporary communications devices. Forward was equipped with two telephone exchanges, its own W/T office with 11 radios, a VF line telegraph terminal, 10 teleprinters and 2 typpex machines, today this sort of technology is in your pocket but back then it was huge! 
Looking after all this was paramount there where two pillboxes up top which where access from the bunker and an underground machine gun post which pointed straight up the east entrance stairs and if the Germans made it past that there was a large pit at the bottom of the stairs too! 
Once the war was over HMS Forward was decommissioned on 31st August 1945.



I didnt get loads of photos but heres a few - 

This is the West Entrance tunnel

Main entrance by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


West tunnel again but taken from the air-conditioning plant room

Mo Vents by Dick Derpin, on Flickr

Air-conditioning plant room

Air-conditioning room by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


Machine Gun nest entrance, at the bottom of the stairs there would have been an air-lock

Machine Gun Nest by Dick Derpin, on Flickr
Port

Machine gun port by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


This is the GPO room, after they had built the bunker they realised the equpipment was too tall so they had to dig a 'pit' to put it in.

GPO Room by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Aug 5, 2017)

That's a first, it shows how seriously concerned about invasion we were, Sound Job, Thanks


----------



## krela (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm not sure I've seen a machine gun nest in a UK bunker before, great post, thank you.


----------



## mookster (Aug 6, 2017)

That's awesome.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 6, 2017)

Safe shots, Mr.DD. Telling those kids we were the Police was priceless  Great splore, but I wasn't able to get many pics out of it. I think I was just enjoying the explore side of it too much.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 6, 2017)

Great pics from you both, love it. I'm sure I'm not the only one who wants to know more about you telling the kids you were the police!


----------



## HughieD (Aug 7, 2017)

"HI. We're the police. Bunker division" Lol.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 7, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Great pics from you both, love it. I'm sure I'm not the only one who wants to know more about you telling the kids you were the police!



We spotted a group of kids around the age of 12-14 walking up towards the place as we drove in. When we got to the access point, two of them had gone in and there was a lone chubby kid, with a dodgy 80s haircut (like all the teens seem to have nowadays) with a tinted blue fringe, procrastinating by the muddy entrance. I say to the chubby kid "What you doin?" and he says "Ermmm just having a look...You?". Then DD puts his face up to the hole and goes "IT'S THE POLICE!" and the expression on the kid's face drops and all of a sudden the lads inside fall silent. Then there is an immense LOL from myself and DD and the chubster goes "Are you really Police!?" and we're like "Ha, no". Someone pipes up from inside and goes "Oh my god, I s*** myself then!". They all went inside and just hovered around the welcome desk, looking awkward, as we stomped off into the darkness. We didn't hear or see them further inside, I suppose they were scared the large, dirty, unshaven men were going to do something sorded to them


----------



## Gromr (Aug 7, 2017)

Very nice! Those gun nests are a rare sight in UK underground places.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 7, 2017)

SlimJim said:


> We spotted a group of kids around the age of 12-14 walking up towards the place as we drove in. When we got to the access point, two of them had gone in and there was a lone chubby kid, with a dodgy 80s haircut (like all the teens seem to have nowadays) with a tinted blue fringe, procrastinating by the muddy entrance. I say to the chubby kid "What you doin?" and he says "Ermmm just having a look...You?". Then DD puts his face up to the hole and goes "IT'S THE POLICE!" and the expression on the kid's face drops and all of a sudden the lads inside fall silent. Then there is an immense LOL from myself and DD and the chubster goes "Are you really Police!?" and we're like "Ha, no". Someone pipes up from inside and goes "Oh my god, I s*** myself then!". They all went inside and just hovered around the welcome desk, looking awkward, as we stomped off into the darkness. We didn't hear or see them further inside, I suppose they were scared the large, dirty, unshaven men were going to do something sorded to them



Hahaha! Fantastic stuff!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 8, 2017)

Interesting history and fab shots guys


----------



## Rubex (Aug 8, 2017)

Very cool! Great pics you two


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 8, 2017)

smiler said:


> That's a first, it shows how seriously concerned about invasion we were,[/QUOTE)
> 
> Those of us who had fathers and uncles in the Army and 'on the ground in UK' during the year before declaration of war, and who talked about or left written evidence of their experiences, will have realised from these writings etc, that from the South Coast northwards the country was split into potential defensive zones - on paper at least. 'Peace in our times' may have been the Government mantra, thank God others were were far more sceptical of those peace moves.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 8, 2017)

krela said:


> I'm not sure I've seen a machine gun nest in a UK bunker before,



I have always thought it had something to do with when they were built and what the facility was. Clearly this was important, but reading relevant troop disposition documents does reveal that other important sites did have very seriously armed entry points, only they were sandbagged emplacements placed where needed. I think it worth noting that one of the reasons for many of these 'fortifications' were not to keep German troopers out - they would obviously gain entry eventually, but to keep the potential saboteurs/fifth columnists out just before any attempted invasion by the Germans. Loosing a communications centre such as this would have been catastrophic.


----------



## annastop (Aug 8, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> I have always thought it had something to do with when they were built and what the facility was. Clearly this was important, but reading relevant troop disposition documents does reveal that other important sites did have very seriously armed entry points, only they were sandbagged emplacements placed where needed. I think it worth noting that one of the reasons for many of these 'fortifications' were not to keep German troopers out - they would obviously gain entry eventually, but to keep the potential saboteurs/fifth columnists out just before any attempted invasion by the Germans. Loosing a communications centre such as this would have been catastrophic.




Hello, my name is Anna Stopford and I am helping organise a heritage day for Castleton Mill, Leeds, and I see from other threads that you have a personal connection and interest in the mill. I would be really interested in talking to you and hearing your memories or knowledge so we can pass this on to others visiting the mill! 

If you are interested in the event please visit our facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1331849110266743/ or email me at [email protected]


----------



## zender126 (Aug 9, 2017)

I didnt think id see any reporta from here for a while again after the last time it was sealed up! The local kids had been reopening the entrance on and off for a couple of years so the way in was much more securely sealed.

Glad its open again though, I'll have to have another look and its only 10 mins from me


----------

